# Capturing the Dream: A Midnight Slalom of Color and Motion



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 25, 2016)

Pretty cool video from Nat Geo: 

NGS Video player

Here's the accompanying article: Capturing the Dream: A Midnight Slalom of Color and Motion


----------

